# There was this one story...



## fatisbliss08119 (Feb 18, 2007)

...that was told visually through the use of a computer rendering program and text bubbles. I can't seem to remember the name, but it was cool and I wanted to check it out again. Anyone know it?


----------



## Scx (Feb 22, 2007)

fatisbliss08119 said:


> ...that was told visually through the use of a computer rendering program and text bubbles. I can't seem to remember the name, but it was cool and I wanted to check it out again. Anyone know it?



You may be after "Roomie to Grow", findable in the forums, or possibly "Paige's Roommate", findable under 'The Studio' in the Weight Gain Stories section of the Dimensions Magazine(tm) Weight Room.

_Scx_


----------



## Zoom (Feb 25, 2007)

The last page of my unfinished WG comic "Axax" was computer-rendered and had word balloons, but I took the comic down from my deviantART page because I really sucked with Poser and couldn't get the BBW body types just right.


----------

